# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Anschlussheilbehandlung durch PKV

## KarlEmagne

Meine PKV hat einen Antrag auf Anschlussheilbehandlung, gestellt durch den Sozialen Dienst im Krankenhaus, mangels konkreter Beschreibung der vorgesehenen Behandlung und eines Kostenvoranschlags abgelehnt. Ich habe am Montag Termin beim Urologen, wo ich, hoffe ich, ein Kontinenztraining verordnet bekommen werde. Mir wurde auf Nachfrage beim Klinikum Auguste Viktoria erklärt, einen Behandlungsplan nebst Kostenvoranschlag könne ich erst mit einer Verordung kriegen und mir kam es so vor, als drehten sich die Diskussionen im Kreis.

OP war am 4.4, Kontinenz ist viel besser als ich gedacht hätte, komme mit einer dünnen Vorlage am Tag aus. Etwas Gefühl im Penis, Erektionen aber nach allem, was ich so sehe, null. Nerverhalt war wohl leider nur  teilweise möglich.

Ich werde also vermutlich am Montag beim Urologen vor die Frage gestellt, was ich verordnet bekommen möchte, das dann nach Vorlage im Klinikum zu einem Kostenvoranschlag mit vernünftigen Aussichten auf Erfolg bei der Krankenkasse führt. Irgendjemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

----------


## buschreiter

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Ablehnung der PKV nicht. Auch die Gesetzlichen bekommen eine AHB und mE steht diese auch einem Privatversicherten zu...

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du aber im Ausland lebst und nur noch in D eine Krankenversicherung hast. Eine AHB zahlt die Rentenversicherung.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine AHB muss im jeweiligen Vertrag mit der PKV vereinbart sein und wird nicht bezahlt, wenn man rentenversichert ist, weil dann dort ein Anspruch besteht.
Sowohl Rentenversicherung als auch PKV können die Angemessenheit der AHB prüfen. Ein Automatismus ist das nicht.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wie gesagt, primär wäre ich an Hinweisen interessiert, was ich mir verordnen lassen soll. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmt meine Kasse einer ambulanten Therapie zu, sofern konkrete Massnahmen mit Kosten benannt werden. An einem Aufenthalt in einem Reha-Zentrum bin ich nicht interessiert, sehr aber an Hilfestellungen zur Verbesserung der Kontinenz.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Ablehnung der PKV nicht. Auch die Gesetzlichen bekommen eine AHB und mE steht diese auch einem Privatversicherten zu...


Ich war erstmal heilsfroh, von meiner PKV die Behandlung in einer Klinik mit renommiertem Prostatazentrum bezahlt zu bekommen, und nicht immer noch in Québec auf einem Termin im lokalen Krankenhaus ohne Spezialisierung warten zu müssen. Also, viel zu meckern habe ich da nicht.

----------


## Berema

> An einem Aufenthalt in einem Reha-Zentrum bin ich nicht interessiert, sehr aber an Hilfestellungen zur Verbesserung der Kontinenz.


mmmm..mal abgesehen von Deinen Problemen mit der PKV....ich würde mir das gut überlegen, nicht doch ne stationäre AHB zu machen. Ich wollte das erst auch nicht, hab mich dann aber breitschlagen lassen und hab es nicht bereut. Zum einen, weil ich ambulant niemals solch eine Ruhe nach der OP gehabt hätte (die ich in der ersten Woche Reha auch dringend gebraucht hab), zum anderen weil es absolut richtig war, sich nach der OP VOLL UND GANZ betüddeln zu lassen und sich um nichts, ausser sich selbst kümmern musste. Zudem ist in der Reha IMMER ein Ansprechpartner greifbar, wenn es Probleme gibt und man wird, gerad im Bezug auf die Kontinenz, rundum informiert und trainiert..OHNE irgendwo hinfahren zu müssen....Ich hab das sehr genossen...und auch wirklich gebraucht..Abe letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden. Laut einer Studie wird man sogar nach einer stationären AHB wieder schneller Kontinent als wenn man das ambulant oder gar nicht macht..So wurde uns das jedenfalls in Bad Wildungen verkauft. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung her, würde ich fast behaupten , die haben Recht. Bei mir ist die OP jetzt 20 Wochen her und ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit wieder "dicht"

----------


## harry47

Manchmal sind die Dinge schon seltsam. Da passt das eine nicht zum anderen. So auch bei mir und der AHB. In der Martini-Klinik hat man mich vorsorglich für eine AHB angemeldet und auch bei beiden Kostenträgern (Beihilfe und PKV) Anträge gestellt. Von beiden habe ich auch die Zusage erhalten. Die eine lag schon vor, als ich nach Hause kam, die andere kam eine Woche später. Einmal war Bedingung, ich müsse innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach der Krankenhausentlassung die AHB begonnen haben, nach der anderen innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach der Operation. Im Krankenhaus gab es noch eine dritte Meinung: Beginn der AHB frühestens 2 Wochen nach dem Katheterziehen. Wegen eines Harnverhalts am Abend vor der Entlassung musste der Katheter wieder rein, und wurde eine Woche später gezogen. Ich hätte sofort die AHB antreten müssen, um die Bedingung des einen Kostenträgers zu erfüllen, nach Aussage der Klinik hätte ich aber noch 2 Wochen warten sollen. Habe mich noch bei der Verabschiedung in der Klinik wieder abmelden lassen, nach Rücksprache mit dem Operateur. Dicht bin ich – wie mein Urologe vorhersagte – von allein geworden.
  Ich denke, es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er die AHB macht. Sie könnte sicher sehr wichtig sein, wenn die Voraussetzungen für die Kontinenz individuell schlecht sind. Verallgemeinern kann man auch diese Frage zur AHB nicht.

----------


## Lothar M

Ich war Beamter, Beihilfe und PKV, jeweils 50%.
PKV zahlte keine Reha-Kosten, sondern nur einen Tagessatz für die Unterbringung.
Stationäre AHB wurde, nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten, erstattet.
Reha ist Sache der Rentenversicherung.
AHB Sache der Krankenkasse.
Bei der PKV ist der jeweilige Vertrag ausschlaggebend sowie die Bereitschaft auf freiwilliger Basis zu erstatten.
Viele Grüße 
Lothar

----------


## Michi1

Lotuar, ich glaub da liegst du falsch. Da meine Op erst4 Jahre her ist weiß ich genau das die AHB bei mir von der Rentenversicherung gezahlt wurde, sogar 2x auch nach der Bestrahlung habe ich noch einmal eine AHB von der Rentenversicherung genehmigt bekommen. Das dritte war dann eine REHA und die wurde von der Krankenkasse bezahlt.Noch eine Bemerkung dazu, ich bin schon Rentner.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Michi,
Du hast recht!
Da Karl aber nicht in die deutsche Rentenversicherung einzahlt,
müsste die Krankenkasse die AHB bezahlen.
Lothar

----------


## MartinWK

Ob Karl einzahlt oder nicht ist egal. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Einschluß- und Ausschlukriterien, siehe hier:
https://www.deutsche-rentenversicher.../ahb_node.html
Erst wenn die RV nicht zahlen muss, zahlt die GKV, die Karl aber nicht hat, so daß er sich an die PKV gewendet hat, da sein Vertrag eine AHB einschließt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Vom Arzt kriegte ich nur ein paar Stunden Physiotherapie verordnet. Muss noch wegen Terminen telefonieren, aber vielleicht tut's das ja auch. Ich bin eigentlich schon recht fit, und ausser in ein paar unachtsamen Momenten wie Husten oder Gähnen etwas undicht. Nachts habe ich allerdings noch Harndrang, hoffe, das bessert sich.

----------


## Wolleapp

Bei mir hat die AHB die Krebshilfe bezahlt, ist in Bochum angesiedelt. Sie bezahlte auch die An- und Abreise. Mußte allerdings innerhalb 10 Tage
nach der Entlassung aus dem KH angetreten werden

VG Werner

----------

